# How about some holiday stories?



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

It's a new holiday season and I'm reviving last year's thread. My holiday book has grown from last year's one short story, SHINY GREEN SHOES, to a collection of three I've called Hope For The Holidays



*Three heartwarming stories filled with humor and a touch of the angelic.*

A FREE AUDIO version of SHINY GREEN SHOES is available this year at Podbean.com at http://www.podbean.com/podcast-detail?pid=66793

Get the full low down on all stories on my website at http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/2011/09/14/202/

So what's new for 2011?

Dana Taylor


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Ohh, that sounds like something I'd really enjoy! I'll be looking at that one for sure! I *love* depression era stories (must be from the many tales told to me by my grandmother as I was growing up).

Hope you meant for us to add our own tales to this thread  Here's my holiday tale, Claustrophobic, the story of the beginning of Santa Claus told from Mrs. Claus's perspective.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Reese--

Yes, I definitely wanted to start a thread. I think your cover is really eye-catching. I just got Shiny Green Shoes up at Smashwords today. "Claustrophobic" is going on my TBR.

Dana


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello,

I LOVE Christmas and am such a holiday 'ho.  I'm not sure you wanted only short-stories, or novels, but I have both.

The first is my short-story entitled A SLEEP TO STARTLE US.








Now just $0.99 for download from Kindle.

<http://bit.ly/startleus>

Charles Dickens is having a bad day. After visiting the Field Lane ragged school in Saffron Hill, he's so despondent he decides to give up writing long before he pens his famous _*A Christmas Carol*_.

Then one night while napping in his favourite armchair, his soon-to-be-written fictional ghost decides to visit and take him on a journey that not only changes his life, but inspires him to write _*A Christmas Carol*_, which then changes forever the way the Church of England allows its congregants to celebrate Christmas.

This story, entitled after an actual Dickens essay, also contains elements of fact.

Use it to get in the mood for my upcoming Kindle release of my first full-length novel, entitled, _*The Gaslight Journal*_, a historical fiction dealing with the precarious relationship between a mother and her daughter in Victorian New York, in the time of corsets, laces and ridiculous class systems.

Set for release next Thursday, November 25. I'm so stinking excited I could spit. *ptooey*








If you'd like to see what all the hype is about, you're welcome to snag the first five chapters here for free:

https://www.createspace.com/Preview/1072890

*A secret hidden in a dead man's journal will tear his family apart, unless his widow and daughter cannot learn how to overcome it.*

The year is 1881. In spite of being in America, how you appear to Victorian high-society determines your future.

Isabella Audley is on Christmas break from Radcliffe, returning home for the first time in 3 years to Fairtown, NY. Grieving the loss of her father, who died of pneumonia a month before she left for school, "Izzy" is excited to finally spend holiday with her mother, see cherished friends, and step back into the life of privilege she's always known.

But her bliss is cut short with rumours of a tragedy that's befallen her mother. While rummaging for decorations one afternoon, Izzy finds her father's journal, after being told of its destruction. She learns its shameful secret that's already set their path for ruin. Soon, it's evident that Izzy and Lilly's relationship may not stand against Lilly's deception at having full knowledge of the secret all along.

Only Thomas, a childhood friend, whom she soon discovers has a dark secret of his own, has it in his power to pull them from ruin. As Izzy finds herself falling for him, it's soon apparent that their difference in stations may prevent them from finding the happiness they were meant to have.

Thank-you for beginning this thread!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good luck, Carla, on your launch next week!  It looks like you've done a lot of great preparation.  I love the hope of Christmas stories.

Dana


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Good luck, Carla, on your launch next week! It looks like you've done a lot of great preparation. I love the hope of Christmas stories.
> 
> Dana


Thanks, Dana. Christmas was always special for me growing up, in spite of the pain we'd experience the rest of the year, and I think that played a large part in my writing holiday stories.

BTW, got a question for you: I noticed in your sig file you have reduced sizes of the Kindle graphics. How exactly, did you accomplish that?


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Dana! You're story sounds great!

My second Fay Cunningham mystery, Deadly Arrows takes place between Christmas and New Year's.

Spending the week between Christmas and New Year's separated from her family for the first time in fifty years, Fay Cunningham barely has time for a good cry before she finds herself thrown into the investigation of an archery murder. Now she must convince a young whippersnapper police officer the arrow that smacked into a tree next to her didn't come from a hunter who mistook her for a deer. And Fay must prove it with lightning speed before the next arrow lands her six feet under. 

Enjoy,
Debra


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

BTW, got a question for you: I noticed in your sig file you have reduced sizes of the Kindle graphics. How exactly, did you accomplish that?
[/quote]

Carla--I think a moderator actually did it for me. But, there is a thread in the Tips forum that says to reduce the height to 125 (I think). There are directions if you are smarter than me!

Debra--You story sounds like it has a lot of interesting elements.

Dana


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Carla--I think a moderator actually did it for me. But, there is a thread in the Tips forum that says to reduce the height to 125 (I think). There are directions if you are smarter than me!


Yeah, an avatar size is 80x120. I was just hoping I wouldn't have to reduce it myself. Thought maybe there were some already posted at that size somewhere that I'd missed.

Thanks.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi--

Carla--it looks like you figured out the avatar size situation.

Just taking a glance at recent Bazaar posts, it looks like Ellen Fisher has a couple of enticing romances with holiday themes. Check out her UNWRAPPED.

Also--Donna Callea has The Haircut, A New Year's Tale, which I read on my last airplane trip. The post-WW II time period was unusual and the set-up is fun.

Dana


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd like to chime in with our newly released anthology _*FLURRIES*_, which features 5 stories of holiday romance and romantic suspense that take place from Thanksgiving until well after the New Year.


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi--
> 
> Carla--it looks like you figured out the avatar size situation.


I did; thank-you. Can't wait to add THE GASLIGHT JOURNAL to it on Thursday!!!!


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

terryr said:


> I'd like to chime in with our newly released anthology _*FLURRIES*_, which features 5 stories of holiday romance and romantic suspense that take place from Thanksgiving until well after the New Year.


Snow and Christmas--two things right up my alley. I have it on my TBR list; the cover looks simply delicious.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I've also put Flurries on my TBR list.  I was just thinking this morning that I'd like to find more holiday-themed shorts.  I'm loading up my iPod so I have plenty to choose from when I'm standing in line Black Friday waiting on stores to open.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you "Tiffany Turner from San Jose!"
I woke up Sunday morning to find a Kindleboard reader had posted a wonderful review of Shiny Green Shoes on Amazon. It was very encouraging, especially since I busted my left leg bones and shattered my ankle a month ago and writing is now my full time job! Here's a snippet of her review.

"I enjoyed reading this short story by Dana Taylor. I've just recently purchased a Kindle, and discovered her story listed in a Kindle thread on Kindleboards.com. Taking a chance on a newer author, I was drawn back into Depression Era America... 
I would recommend this short story for anyone who would like a good holiday story to enjoy while traveling or simply spending quiet time with the family."

Full review can be read at http://www.amazon.com/Shiny-Green-Shoes-ebook/product-reviews/B004BSH3ZC/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_summary?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Taking the time to post the review is GREATLY appreciated!

Dana Taylor


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know THE GASLIGHT JOURNAL has just gone live, as of two hours ago!  I'm so excited, I feel as if I've just given birth, AND it won't ever ask me to borrow the car.

I have the Kindle link posted in my sig file below.  I SO hope you enjoy it!

Carla


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

terryr said:


> I'd like to chime in with our newly released anthology _*FLURRIES*_, which features 5 stories of holiday romance and romantic suspense that take place from Thanksgiving until well after the New Year.


I started reading "Flurries" yesterday, and I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## Maryhc67 (Nov 21, 2010)

ReeseReed said:


> I started reading "Flurries" yesterday, and I'm really enjoying it!


Thank you! I'm so glad to hear that you are enjoying the book. It was a wonderful experience writing for this holiday anthology.

Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

opuscroakus said:


> Just wanted to let you know THE GASLIGHT JOURNAL has just gone live, as of two hours ago! I'm so excited, I feel as if I've just given birth, AND it won't ever ask me to borrow the car.
> 
> I have the Kindle link posted in my sig file below. I SO hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Carla


Carla--Congrats on the delivery of your new "baby" just in time for all the new Kindles coming as Christmas presents. I am listing all the stories on this list to sample. Just started "Flurries"--neat concept to combine the new authors in one place. Your marketing efforts will all convene on the same book. Smart!

Dana Taylor


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

opuscroakus said:


> Just wanted to let you know THE GASLIGHT JOURNAL has just gone live, as of two hours ago! I'm so excited, I feel as if I've just given birth, AND it won't ever ask me to borrow the car.
> 
> I have the Kindle link posted in my sig file below. I SO hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Carla


Congrats, and all the best with it!


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Carla--Congrats on the delivery of your new "baby" just in time for all the new Kindles coming as Christmas presents. I am listing all the stories on this list to sample. Just started "Flurries"--neat concept to combine the new authors in one place. Your marketing efforts will all convene on the same book. Smart!
> 
> Dana Taylor


Thanks, Dana.

That release date was entirely intentional. Christmas story, needs to be released at the height of the Christmas shopping season. Let's just hope it pays off!


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

terryr said:


> Congrats, and all the best with it!


Thanks, Terry.


----------



## Maryn (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks so much to those who are enjoying *Flurries*! I hope to try out some of the other holiday-themed books mentioned here - I love a good holiday story, and all of those described here sound like they offer something a bit out of the ordinary


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

How about posting some opening paragraphs to these stories here?

Here's the beginning of SHINY GREEN SHOES:

"New Orleans 1958

High-heels echo across the deserted stage floor. Set pieces surround me, ghostly illusions of imagination, waiting for lights and music to call them to life. I like the quiet time, before all the noise and energy and magic swirls in the air like the trail of stars from Tinkerbell's wand. Now in the sanctuary of my dressing room, I lock the door and recline on the wide sofa-wide enough for my generous hips and impressive bosom. Surrounded by musty theater smells, dangling costumes of feathers and satin, I gather myself, find myself, remember myself. "

Who's next?

Dana


----------



## JMcGhee (Oct 31, 2010)

Reese, I love your cover.  Very eye-catching. 

Good luck with the stories, everyone!  They look great!  I just finished writing a Christmas novella of my own, need to edit it up quite a bit.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread. I like to hear about other peoples Holiday stories. I have a novella that you might enjoy.
Online Angel by Kelly Abell

An innocent trip to an online store to buy her three year old son a Christmas gift turns into a living nightmare for Cheryl Rubio. Mark, her poker obsessed husband has just cleaned out their entire savings account for a high stakes poker tournament three weeks before Christmas. On top of that he's decided to leave her and the son he never wanted because Cheryl "doesn't get him". Devastated, scared and confused Cheryl must find a way to keep her struggling law practice alive and provide some kind of Christmas for Robbie.

Kevin is just coming out of a recent divorce to a woman who could never measure up to Cheryl. He never should have married her in the first place. One day out of curiosity Kevin searches for Cheryl on ConnectPing.com a social networking site. When he finds her neither one of them can believe the coincidence of the timing of their reconnection, or that for the last four years they have lived within 30 minutes of each other in Atlanta, Georgia.

Can Kevin and Cheryl put past hurts behind them and reconnect to have the love they should have had all along? Will Cheryl, whose been praying for a Christmas miracle, find herself an Online Angel?

Kelly Abell
(author)


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> How about posting some opening paragraphs to these stories here?
> Who's next?


Absolutely! I'm a publicity whore, and with Kindle's ridiculous rule that you can't post to your own thread for 7 days, well, let's just say I don't get the bulk of my customers through this board.

This is mostly dialogue, so I've pasted part of the opening scene:

The Gaslight Journal
You Can't Go Home Again (Chapter One)

Without being attentive to where she was walking, Isabella Audley, having collided with something solid, 
soon found herself lying in the snow with the wind properly knocked out of her, wholly unaware of what it 
was that had blocked her path.

She lay for a moment, stunned._ I hope no one is looking._

"Help you up, miss?"

A man stood beside her with his hand proffered, a group of men his approximate age, just behind.

Miss Audley, being a lady of privilege and the human condition--never a good combination for one with her 
own mind--fought the urge to be proprietous, although, she knew well, that being suitable was indeed what 
had always been expected of her. This divergence, however, seemed to inevitably be her own undoing, 
much to the chagrin of her poor mother.

"Did you lose your eyesight in a horrible accident?" she yelled, fully realizing that divergence had won out, 
yet again. Finding her reticule, she hastily made her way to her feet. In spite of her ire, she was not foolish 
enough to pass up a gentleman's hand, even if he needed a good lecture from a chapter in _Our Deportment._

"Sorry, miss, I truly did not see you," said the man. A low ripple of chuckles permeated the group.

As she brushed the snow from her skirts, she was aware of crimson creeping into her cheeks.

"If you had any sense of decency, you would be ashamed right now."

The man deigned not to make any reply, but unable to contain himself, said, "I suppose, the same could be 
said of you, miss." He then tipped his hat to her in an exaggerated fashion. When he saw her anger at his 
statement, however, he knew an apology was in order.

"I should have been more careful. In fact, as a group of gentlemen always on the hunt for a beautiful maiden, we offer our most sincere apologies."

The men murmured agreements while tipping their hats to Isabella.

She stared at the lot of them, but considered the man in front of her. He was quite comely and tall, with 
mounds of thick hair. His clothing tailored, his mannerisms suggested a man of fine breeding; a gentleman.

A smile formed on her lips, for he seemed quite familiar, and yet, she was finding great trouble in placing 
from where. "Well, I will leave the judgment of the term gentlemen for the higher courts, as it is a most 
questionable modifier, but I accept your apology."

The handsome man smiled in return, his eyes boldly engaging her own. "Good day to you, miss; we needs 
be on our way. And Merry Christmas to you," and with that, the men moved to exit.

"Just a moment," she said.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Lots of fun Christmas books. I wish I read faster.

Jenna


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Kelly--"Online Angel"--nice modern twist on an age old concept.

Carla--I enjoyed your excerpt.  You do a great job of using words that capture another era.

Dana


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Kelly--"Online Angel"--nice modern twist on an age old concept.
> 
> Carla--I enjoyed your excerpt. You do a great job of using words that capture another era.
> 
> Dana


Thank-you kindly, Dana. One of my 5-star reviews from yesterday compared me to Jane Austen. Did not see THAT coming.

And I loved reading your opening. I think I always re-write my opening page at least 50-times since that's the thing most scrutinised by agents.


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Dana,

Thanks for starting this thread! Your book sounds like a touching holiday story - and I love the cover!

I have a short Christmas story available for download on the Kindle for $0.99.


About _My Twelfth Christmas_:

When young Rachel and her family visit Aunt Bethany in her small town for Christmas, it sets the stage for many years later when her own young sons want to know the truth about Santa. On that Christmas long ago, Aunt Bethany entrusts a very important secret to Rachel, and in addition, asks Rachel to help her fulfill a lifelong wish involving snow, a sleigh, presents, and her entire small town. Young Rachel discovers the true nature of Santa that Christmas and shares the adventure many years later with her own sons. A heartwarming tale of cozy Christmas traditions and surprises, My Twelfth Christmas will touch the heart and delight the whole family.


----------



## Maryn (Nov 24, 2010)

Appearing in the new holiday anthology, _*Flurries*_, published for Kindle by zapstone.com, here is an excerpt from my story, _Snowbound_:

Rainey Brookfield stared out the window of her room in the South Residence Hall of Simmons College, watching
as the fluffy white flakes of snow fell, thicker and thicker as the day wore on. It was late afternoon, and the gray sky
showed no signs of clearing. Every bit of the magic that snow usually held for her had been wiped away when she
awakened to the news that a major winter storm had all roads leading out of Boston closed to nonessential traffic.
"So much for being the hub of the solar system," Rainey grumbled, thinking of Boston's famous nickname. "The
hub of the solar system should have a better plan for snow emergencies."


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

All three of my humor books include a few holiday stories. Here is a brief excerpt from my newly released book, Stilettos No More ($1.99):

*Hazardous Holiday Leftovers*

I woke up this morning, walked into our family room, and beheld a startling sight. And this time, it wasn't my reflection in the decorative mirror.

"Why is there a toilet seat underneath the Christmas tree?" I asked my husband.

"Because I broke it," he said, as if that explained everything.

"And you set it here because-?

"I'm taking it to Lowe's."

Mentally I noted the Christmas tree is close to the door that leads from the house to the garage. He'd set the oval lid there as a somewhat less than subtle reminder to himself, I presumed. I couldn't help feeling amused by the site of our fully decorated tree, otherwise barren of gifts, and the lone toilet lid beneath its branches. This was a greeting card picture if ever I'd seen one. I could visualize the inscription perfectly: "Hope you get all the crap you want, this year!"

Days earlier, my 178-pound spouse had passed through this same room and pronounced, "That's IT. I gained so much weight during Thanksgiving that I actually broke the toilet seat!" I examined the damage and found only a hairline fracture, which I easily dismissed. That is, until I sat on the splintered fixture and felt a sharp pinch in my posterior. Thank goodness my man was doing his duty to repair what he'd ruined before my backside suffered another surprise squeeze.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

destill, that excerpt is hilarious!  I've grabbed a sample of Stilettos No More to try out.  I hope the rest is that funny!
JMcGhee, thank you for the kind words about my cover.  I thought it was a pretty good visual of the story inside. 
Maryn, I finished most of Flurries Thanksgiving Day at my inlaws.  Thank you for such a welcome escape on a day I really needed one, lol!  

As for an excerpt...here's one from Chapter Two of Claustrophobic:

“Mmm,” he murmured as he wrapped his arms around me. “I just thought you looked good before. But this? Wow.” He pulled back and held me at arm’s length before running his eyes over my body again. “Hang on,” he said. “I think you've got cake in your hair.” He reached above my ear and began to rub my hair. “Hmm, it's not sticky.”

“I just brushed my hair,” I said, turning toward a mirror on the nearby dresser. “I didn't notice anything.” I leaned in toward the mirror and turned my head, running my fingers through my loosened hair. There it was. How had I missed that just a few moments ago? I lifted the hair at my scalp and let it run through my fingers as I stared on in shock. “That's not cake,” I said, my voice mildly hysterical. “It's gray hair.”

“What?” Kris asked, hurrying to my side.

“Look,” I said, turning back toward the mirror. “It's on both sides now.” My breathing grew labored as I lifted my hair in my hands before letting it cascade down, the silvery strands sparkling like diamonds in stark contrast to my jet black locks. “What's happening?” I asked turning back toward Kris. “Oh my God.”

“What?” Kris asked with panicked eyes. “What is it?”

“Your. Your face,” I stuttered as I gripped the dresser to support my shaky legs. Kris's jaw, which moments before had been clean shaven, was now covered in short, stubbly hair. White hair.

“Let me see,” Kris said, moving closer to the mirror and investigating his face. “Whoa,” he whispered, rubbing a hand across his sandpapery jaw.

“Kris, what's happening to us?” I asked, making no attempt to hide the hysteria in my voice.

“I don't know,” he said, matching my panicked tone with one of his own.

We both jumped at the sound of a knock at the door.

“Just a minute,” Kris called before turning to me. “Go get dressed. I'll get the door. We'll get to the bottom of this.”


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Fun excerpts, Reese and Destill. Going to check out the samples.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

My second Mary O'Reilly Paranormal Mystery - Good Tidings was released on Wednesday and has already recieved five 5-star reviews (and no relatives.  ) It's a Paranormal Mystery set during the holidays:
http://www.amazon.com/Tidings-OReilly-Paranormal-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004DI7JZO/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1290886266&sr=8-5

Here's the description: 
Black Friday - the official opening of the Holiday Shopping Season and Patrice Marcum is stuck in the middle of her local superstore with a crying infant, a near hysterical desire to just abandon the diapers and milk she desperately needs, and the snowstorm of the century dumping a half-foot of snow on the parking lot outside. She needs a miracle.

The little old lady seemed sweet, but there was no way Patrice was going to leave three-month old Jeremy with a stranger. She looked outside at the snow-covered parking lot and saw yet another distressed shopper's cart topple over in the drifts. The old lady sensed her distress and volunteered to call a store employee to help watch over Jeremy while Patrice got her car. The older gentleman, wearing a store badge with the name "Ron," seemed too good to be true. What could be safer?

Less than five minutes later, after brushing the snow off the van and driving across the crowded and snow-packed parking lot, Patrice pulls up in front of the store. Jeremy is not there. Pushing back panic, she rushes into the store and looks around. Jeremy is not inside either. She pushes through the line at Customer Service, the associate calls Ron on the intercom, and issues a Code Adam. When Ron appears and he's only seventeen years old, Patrice realizes the worst. "Oh God! They've taken my baby!"

Mary O'Reilly, Private Investigator, is decorating her office for the holiday season when the newly installed bell over her door jingles. She looks over to see a six year-old boy standing next to her desk. His name is Joey Marcum and he wants to hire Mary to find his baby brother.

Mary nodded. "Okay, Joey, but I'll want to work with the police on this one. Do you have any problems with that?"

Joey paused. "No, I guess you can talk to them."

"That'll be helpful."

"But you can't tell my mom you're working for me," he said, "Promise?"

"Yes, I promise."

Joey shrugged. "I don't think she'd understand, seeing that I'm dead, you know."

Here's an excerpt:

Mary placed the box on her desk and opened it. On top of the layers of neatly packaged lights and garland was an obviously fresh bunch of mistletoe - berries and all. Mary lifted it out of the box. "What's this?" she asked.

"Well, no wonder this girl ain't got no beaus, she don't even know what mistletoe is."

Mary shook her head and put it back in the box. "I know what mistletoe is, Stanley," she said. "But this is O'Reilly Investigations. There is no place for mistletoe here."

Stanley grinned. "Why sure there is," he said. "Right over there, above the bathroom door. That way, if you get carried away, you can just scoot inside and close the door behind you."

Mary couldn't help herself, she laughed, "Stanley you are incorrigible."

The door opened and the bell rang once more. Rosie Pettigrew, a successful real estate broker from down the street entered. Rosie's white hair was covered with a stylish red beret which, in turn, was coated with a thick layer of snow.

"Where have you been?" Mary asked, "Alaska?"

Rosie shook her head, snow flying around her. "It's a blizzard out there," she said, "and they're calling for another six inches."

Mary looked out the window and saw a thick blanket of snow covering her black 1965 MGB Roadster. "It wasn't snowing a little while ago," she said.

"How long ago?" Stanley asked.

"Well, I started detangling at about 7:30," Mary replied.

"Dearie, it's nearly ten," Rosie said. "And, if you don't mind me saying, if you package up your lights and garlands back in their original packaging when you put them away at the end of the season, they won't be tangled."

Stanley covered his laughter in a cough.

Mary just smiled stiffly. "Thanks, Rosie, that's good to know."

Rosie walked over to the box and peered inside. "Oh, good, mistletoe," she exclaimed, looking around the room, "I think it would work best over the bathroom door. That way..."

"Yes, I know," Mary interrupted, "If I get carried away, I can just scoot inside and close the door."

Rosie looked surprised. "Well, I was going to say it would enhance your decorating scheme with a little green vegetation right in the center of the room," she said, then smiled. "But a little hanky-panky time in the bathroom isn't bad either."

"Good grief," Mary said, her face turning bright red, "Can we just get our minds off the hanky-panky?"

Rosie shrugged. "You were the one that brought it up."

Mary took a deep breath. "Let's talk about the weather," she suggested. "So, another six inches by tonight?"


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

These snippets are fun to read.  The toilet seat under the Christmas tree really paints a picture!

Dana


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> These snippets are fun to read. The toilet seat under the Christmas tree really paints a picture!
> 
> Dana


Reminds me of a Golden Girls episode I once saw where Dorothy and Rose were trying to repair their toilet themselves and they ordered a new bowl. When the plumber delivered it and found out the girls were going to repair it themselves, he dropped it in the living room and said, "If you're going to repair it yourselves, then you can carry it in there yourselves."

Now we all know how heavy those things are, so they had to leave it in the living room. Sophia came home a little while later and burst into the kitchen saying, "You've just made an old lady very happy."

Dorothy: Why?

Sophia: Because you've put the toilet in front of the television. Now I can die a happy woman.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi-Ho--

Welcome to the thread, Lacy. It's fun to see the different spins on the holiday theme.

Carla--Loved "Golden Girls." Such sharp writing. And now I'm entering their demographic age group!

Here's a link to a newsletter I sent out yesterday to my mailing list if you want to see one form of promotion. 
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?llr=7vv5lydab&v=001xPdLKy4-WIy3DE-Tiic_rFGoMgOzgTVo_9hLHNnCWqHZn0vI0eb7AhfRldUzDuqrVoG9tqRQbQjxSkqGlbqC65bXxnD3efUFdjDr62UHrg55_MzqjiYfyZmd2bmfd0YwvHqS-Jub4Sg%3D

I'm trying to come up with a fun reader's contest for December. Anybody got any bright ideas they's like to share?

Dana Taylor


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for welcoming me Dana.

I just added three more Free Christmas stories on Smashwords. Here's a link to the thread on KB:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,43617.0.html

Happy Holidays to all


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> I'm trying to come up with a fun reader's contest for December. Anybody got any bright ideas they's like to share?
> 
> Dana Taylor


I, too, am in the market for a fun eBook promotion, so would love it if folks would kick around some ideas.

Me? I got nothin'.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

opuscroakus said:


> I, too, am in the market for a fun eBook promotion, so would love it if folks would kick around some ideas.
> 
> Me? I got nothin'.


I stole an idea from Romance Junkies in October. I offered a $10 Amazon Gift Card to readers who would read an excerpt of "Devil Moon" and then answer a question. They had to send the answer to my e-mail address. I had about 35 entrants by the end of the month and it turned into some sales. It also added addresses to my mailing list. I thought it was well-worth the $10 advertising investment. I put the word out via a newsletter, Kindleboards and AuthorsDen.

I'm waiting for my muse to give me a fresh angle. If not, I might just do the same thing for December.

Dana


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Glad you liked my excerpt, ReeseReed, terryr, and Dana! I just realized this is the SECOND time I've written about toilet repairs. I included a story titled "Institute of Toiletology" in my first book, _Driving on the Wrong Side of the Road_. I sure hope I'm not about to get branded as a "potty humorist." 

I'm in need of a holiday promotion too. In the past, I've held a few contests in which as many as 2,000 "readers" entered to win a free book. (I gave away only 5 copies, but there were 2,000 contestants.) The outcome was a handful of sales . . . and a whole bunch of email addresses from folks who enjoy entering contests for free stuff.

Maybe, for Stilettos No More, I could give away a pair of Clarks shoes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great idea to have a Holiday book thread, folks!  I love Holiday books....off to do some browsing...

Betsy


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great idea to have a Holiday book thread, folks! I love Holiday books....off to do some browsing...
> 
> Betsy


Whew! When I saw "Betsy the Quilter" made a post I thought, "Damn, I'm in trouble with the moderators again!" I've been downloading samples and am currently through half of "Flurries." It's fun to read the seasonal material about snow and such when you live in Southern California!

Dana


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Whew! When I saw "Betsy the Quilter" made a post I thought, "d*mn, I'm in trouble with the moderators again!" I've been downloading samples and am currently through half of "Flurries." It's fun to read the seasonal material about snow and such when you live in Southern California!
> 
> Dana


I thought she was going to chastise me again for someone I'd said wrong in my post.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

"Christmas story, needs to be released at the height of the Christmas shopping season."

I actually released mine in July.  It's done pretty well over the months, but sales are picking up a wee bit now. Warnings: Sex and sappiness.



Thank you for mentioning it, Dana. I love your _Shiny Green Shoes_ cover.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

EllenFisher said:


> "Christmas story, needs to be released at the height of the Christmas shopping season."
> 
> I actually released mine in July.  It's done pretty well over the months, but sales are picking up a wee bit now. Warnings: Sex and sappiness.
> 
> ...


Hi Ellen-- Your cover is pretty yummy! I think the holiday themes are finding an audience right now. For the first time ever I broke under the #10,000 ranking today with SGS. Relentless marketing 'til Christmas!

Dana


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Ellen-- Your cover is pretty yummy! I think the holiday themes are finding an audience right now. For the first time ever I broke under the #10,000 ranking today with SGS. Relentless marketing 'til Christmas!
> 
> Dana


I just ran an experiment from November 1 until November 25. I got beta readers, sent them an ARC, and simply asked that they post a review in return to their blog or web-site, AND the Amazon site before November 25. I thought by releasing the book on Thanksgiving at the height of the Christmas shopping season, it would be more successful than releasing before or slightly after.

It might have worked, if people had posted their frakkin' reviews like they were supposed to. Out of 30 people, THREE took pains to post them as I asked. The goal was to get the book so many reviews that readers would purchase and push it to the TOP 100 PAIN KINDLE DOWNLOADS. As it stands, my sales have been meagre (average 2 per day) placing it at its height in the top 8,000 (which changed an hour later) and I still can't get anyone to post the reviews. I'm SO hoping when _*A MOST DEVOUT COWARD*_ debuts on Valentine's Day (my upcoming comedy), I will have more committed reviewers who can help. My friend J.A. Konrath (I was a beta reader on DRACULAS) did this same experiment and had 200 reviews on the day the book debuted. I'm beginning to wonder just how loyal my fans _really_ are.


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

opuscroakus said:


> I just ran an experiment from November 1 until November 25. I got beta readers, sent them an ARC, and simply asked that they post a review in return to their blog or web-site, AND the Amazon site before November 25.


What a great idea! The theory behind it is terrific - I'm so sorry it didn't work out as planned. Darn those lazy beta readers!


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Linda Ash said:


> What a great idea! The theory behind it is terrific - I'm so sorry it didn't work out as planned. Darn those lazy beta readers!


I can't take credit for it--I blatantly snaked it from J.A. Konrath. But he encouraged everyone to, in hopes that what worked for him would work for others.

Yeah, relying on those readers was the only part of the plan that was completely out of my control (and one I didn't have a contingency for), and the one that's made me the craziest. I'm now finding out that most readers haven't even started the book yet. I'm selling an average of 2 a day and it's only been up for 5 days, so I guess that's pretty good, right, since the longer it's up, the more sales it will generate?


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

I feel your pain, girls. I sent out an announcement of SGS to my "inner-circle", asking they post Amazon reviews. Nada, zip, even from my daughters and best friends. They just don't get it. They write nice things on Facebook, but we need those 5 Stars reviews! Fortunately a few STRANGERS are taking the time. Tiffany Turner from here at Kindleboards wrote a really nice first review and I've been using that. GOD BLESS HER! I haven't been as great about writing reviews as I should, but I have done it and plan to do more in the future. What goes around, comes around.

I did a Blog Talk interview this morning, if anyone cares to have a listen: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/believeinthemoment/2010/11/30/beyond-words

How about a few more snippets here?

Dana


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been trying to get my authors from the Flurries anthology to post their own snippets here, but so far, only one has done so. I'll try again.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Dana, I bought your book, _Shiny Green Shoes_, but haven't had a chance to read it yet. (I'm in the throws of proofing my latest book for the paperback edition, which is barely going to make it to market in time for the holiday.) As soon as I can, I will read your book and post a review. You know where to find me if I don't.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

destill said:


> Dana, I bought your book, _Shiny Green Shoes_, but haven't had a chance to read it yet. (I'm in the throws of proofing my latest book for the paperback edition, which is barely going to make it to market in time for the holiday.) As soon as I can, I will read your book and post a review. You know where to find me if I don't.


You're the tops, Diana! I'm almost finished with "Flurries" and will post a review. Then I'll move on down the list here.

Dana


----------



## Alan Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

For me "holiday story" is the name of the game for the next 4-5 weeks. So far very good reception for THE FIRST CHRISTMAS OF THE WAR from ads, Facebook page posts, etc. And if I take a step back from the business side of trying to sell the story, I reread it and really got into the story as a reader (and I *really* tried as best I could to factor out pride of authorship).


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> You're the tops, Diana! I'm almost finished with "Flurries" and will post a review. Then I'll move on down the list here.


Thanks, Dana. We'll appreciate the review!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

alansimonbooks said:


> For me "holiday story" is the name of the game for the next 4-5 weeks. So far very good reception for THE FIRST CHRISTMAS OF THE WAR from ads, Facebook page posts, etc. And if I take a step back from the business side of trying to sell the story, I reread it and really got into the story as a reader (and I *really* tried as best I could to factor out pride of authorship).


Nice to see a fella here, Alan. How about posting a snippet?

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Cathymw said:


> Thanks, Dana. We'll appreciate the review!


Posted a review this morning! Hope it boosts you girls.

Dana


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, Dana, I just forwarded your review to all the Flurries authors. Hopefully it will inspire the three not yet on Kindleboards to get on over here.   As the paperback just went live today (but won't show up at Amazon for a few more days yet) it is very welcome!


----------



## Maryn (Nov 24, 2010)

Dana, it was a real thrill to read your review  of Flurries earlier today!  Thank you so much for taking the time, and also for letting us know you enjoyed it 

Here's another short excerpt from my story, Snowbound:

    As the washer filled, he noticed how warm it was in the small space. An idea began to percolate in his brain, and just before the machine began to agitate, he yanked off his shirt, jeans, and socks, stuffing them into the tub.  Dressed only in T-shirt and boxers, he began whistling again and pulled a semi-comfortable chair close to the folding table. He returned to his place in the textbook and began to transfer the most important information in the chapter to index cards. But as the washer sloshed and spun, his mind kept flashing back to Rainey’s phone call. He imagined how she must have looked during the call: her eager face, her sparkling green eyes, and her long, shiny, dark brown hair.  He visualized her wearing jeans, neatly ironed, and a green sweater that was a favorite of his.  
     By the time the washer finished its cycle, his thoughts had completely abandoned pediatric infectious diseases, and Rainey’s face and voice had taken over. He could picture her pacing back and forth in her tiny dorm room, lonely and frustrated at being stranded.  He was tempted to slam the book down—


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Maryn said:


> Dana, it was a real thrill to read your review of Flurries earlier today! Thank you so much for taking the time, and also for letting us know you enjoyed it
> 
> Maryn - my pen name is Claire Taylor Allen
> 
> _*Flurries*_: _A New Voices Holiday Collection_ Various Authors




You're welcome. Your editor did a nice job on a very clean manuscript also! I'm reading "Claustrophobic" and "The Gaslight Journal" right now. Two very different approaches to the holiday theme. This is interesting!

Dana


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

What a great idea to post snippets!

Thank you to those of you that have read Flurries, and especially thank you, Dana for the review! Here is a snippet from my contribution (_Bringer of Gifts_)to _Flurries_. It doesn't have a toilet seat (snickering madly--that's hilarious!), but it does involve toilet paper...
****
It wasn't until she was almost to the front of the line that Carol Merton realized that she'd forgotten toilet paper. Again. Her shoulders slumped as she weighed her options. She could stay in line, head home, and hope that there was enough Kleenex in the house to cover any emergencies, or she could brave the crowded aisles and stand in line for another twenty minutes.

While she was still biting her bottom lip and trying to remember the exact thickness of the current and last roll of toilet paper hanging in her bathroom, she heard someone behind her clear his throat. She turned around and saw a man about her own age with casually messy light brown hair standing two people behind her.

"Forget something?" he asked, a friendly smile on his face.

Carol eyed him warily, visions of psychopathic murderers dancing in her head. Wasn't this how some of them lured their victims? By being friendly in normal, everyday settings?...


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Ryl said:


> What a great idea to post snippets!
> 
> Thank you to those of you that have read Flurries, and especially thank you, Dana for the review! Here is a snippet from my contribution (_Bringer of Gifts_)to _Flurries_. It doesn't have a toilet seat (snickering madly--that's hilarious!), but it does involve toilet paper...
> ****
> ...


Cute. I like it.


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

opuscroakus said:


> Cute. I like it.


Thank you!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Ryl--

I especially enjoyed your story because I wasn't sure where it was going.  It had some wry twists.

Yesterday I plugged many of the stories here on Facebook and on the Amazon discussion boards.  We've only got a few weeks to make hay on selling these holiday stories.  Hope everyone has some numbers jumping.

Dana


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Ryl--
> 
> I especially enjoyed your story because I wasn't sure where it was going. It had some wry twists.
> 
> Dana


Dana, you have no idea how it thrills me to be described as wry! Thanks.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Dana Taylor said:


> Ryl--
> 
> I especially enjoyed your story because I wasn't sure where it was going. It had some wry twists.
> 
> ...


So far it's been pretty dismal here  I have a KND spot on Monday, and I'm crossing my fingers and toes that it helps!


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Ryl said:


> Thank you!


Welcome. I've been a professional stand-up comedienne and comic actor/writer for over 15 years, and I know my comedy.


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

ReeseReed said:


> I have a KND spot on Monday, and I'm crossing my fingers and toes that it helps!


Ooh, good luck with the KND spot - let us know if it bumps your numbers. I'm sure it will.

I've done extremely minimal promotion. I saw my Christmas book sales start to pick up in October. They climbed steadily through November, with the weekend after Thanksgiving, cyber Monday, and that Tuesday my biggest days. Now, when I talk climbing numbers, it's all relative. I'm not selling boatloads. I averaged just over 2 sales per day overall in November, but really, the large numbers were clumped all at the end. As of today, right now, I'm averageing 2 per day for Dec.


----------



## Maryn (Nov 24, 2010)

Dana, you are da bomb!  I haven't even had time to read my mail in the past 2 weeks!  Ryl, I laughed over the toilet paper experience until I cried.


----------



## RondaRussell (Nov 24, 2010)

Life at the UPS Store gets busy this time of the year, so I apologize for not checking in sooner.  Dana, thank you for the review!
Here is a snippet from my contribution to Flurries, titled "Where We Love".


Thanksgiving had been the hardest so far. Tracy had been sad all week. But he recalled Tracy’s surprise and pleasure when he had arrived home at their London flat on the twenty-fifth of November, carrying a ten pound roasted turkey with all the fixings. They had laughed and stuffed themselves while the rest of England observed just another rainy Thursday. Inside the tiny Fraiser flat, it had been a homemade, American Thanksgiving. A sly smile slid across John’s face, as he remembered putting away the leftovers...
“What are you grinning about?” Tracy asked.
John’s green eyes twinkled wickedly. “Cranberry sauce,” he intoned solemnly.
A furious blush swept up Tracy’s neck, and across her face. “You... oh...” she sputtered.
“It’s okay, Trace,” John told her. “We are married.”


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello all--

I like building relationships in these threads, as tenuous as they are. Valarie Maarten put together a "Listmania" and included some of us there, which was very generous of her. Here is the Link: http://www.amazon.com/lm/R1108DUARP28EE/ref=cm_lm_pthnk_view?ie=UTF8&lm_bb&tag=533633855-20

Then, my perhaps HAREBRAINED idea is to have a Reader's Raffle to Win a $20 Amazon Gift Card run for the month of December. People have to buy a copy of Shiny Green Shoes and answer a question to either my Facebook message box or my email at [email protected]

Here's the extremely long link at my newsletter. (Can anyone tell me how to make it shorter?) http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?llr=7vv5lydab&v=0018lFCxjd71KM9qD-8p81TwpFDtngGtRZluSnJFE2zEl646xdHQDp4ORhL_BATeS-8ZxOVB9fW-yzW0u-KuCeqE2HT4B89GnVENtlp6baEiMAbAiGXzN2PTixrqqhgWSPlqJPcjtnpXJA%3D

My numbers did move this weekend and I've had a couple entries. Hope you all are selling lots of books!

Dana


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I like using bit.ly to shorten links. It also lets you track them and shows you were they were clicked on (e.g., if you put the link out at Twitter, or Facebook, etc.) You can also customize the short name of the link, and even bundle them (e.g., if you had several sites featuring your book at different prices, the bundle link would show the lot.)

I used to use tiny.url for the same thing, but they stopped the tracking option.



Dana Taylor said:


> Hello all--
> 
> I like building relationships in these threads, as tenuous as they are. Valarie Maarten put together a "Listmania" and included some of us there, which was very generous of her. Here is the Link: http://www.amazon.com/lm/R1108DUARP28EE/ref=cm_lm_pthnk_view?ie=UTF8&lm_bb&tag=533633855-20
> 
> ...


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey, I started a thread at Amazon Discussions Kindle books for winter holiday stories of any genre. I was surprised there wasn't one.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Dana, I just posted an Amazon review of Shiny Green Shoes.

So far, I've received ONE review for Stilettos No More. Argh.

Here's a snippet from the book:

Answers to weight loss can be so simple that we overlook them when they're right at our feet. Literally. In fact, they could be as close as the nearest superstore.

In search of several items, I arrived at a major discounter's door with a list: fitness video, elastic workout bands, petroleum jelly, prepackaged salad, and (don't judge me) a chocolate bar.

First, I sought out the exercise video. Pushing my buggy through the maze of DVD offerings, I found no fitness category.
But wait a minute. It's January. Doesn't every retailer have a good supply of workout videos this time of year? Perhaps I've overlooked this instructional section. Or maybe they've included the fitness videos in the more appropriate area, under "Fantasy."

A circle back through the entertainment aisles proved both my guesses wrong.

Up ahead, a young man wearing a red shirt casually relocated products from one shelf to another. "Excuse me," I called to him. He raised his head and looked as me quizzically. "Can you tell me where the workout videos are?" I asked. I tugged on my shirttail because I didn't want the guy to see the extent to which this question was overdue. But, to my dismay, there's only so much a yard of fabric can cover.

The employee who looked to be in his mid-20s extended one arm and pointed. "They're in the sporting goods section, at the far back," he said. Then he added, "And there's more over in seasonal, opposite corner of the store."
Great. To find a fitness aid, I would have to walk a half mile.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good morning playmates--

Terry, thanks for the info on reducing the link size. I'll try to figure it out. Also, I'll see if I can find that Amazon discussion you started. Thanks!

Diana--THANK YOU so much for the great review. I started reading "Stilletto" last night. It is hilarious!

Did anyone notice the great sale day Reese Reed had yesterday with "Claustrophobic" thanks to Kindle Nation? Very exciting!

My Reader's Raffle for a $20 Amazon Gift Card  has gotten some sales. My first on Smashwords EVER! Don't know if I'll actually make the $20 bucks at 35 cents a book, but it's still fun to know people are reading Shiny Green Shoes.

Good stuff going on--

Dana Taylor


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

KND was a great success!  I'm so excited and hope that the sales continue.  My ranking has dipped back down, but nowhere NEAR where it was before the promotion began.  I'm looking forward to my Christmas vacation from school so I can dig in to some of these great Christmas tales!


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Congrats, Reese!

There's nothing better thank KND day, in my opinion.


----------



## LarryEnright (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't have a holiday story, but I need a holiday! And I like this thread very much.  

Larry


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Dana,

Here's my contribution. 

"The Haircut, A New Year's Tale"  is a whimsical, sensual love story that begins two days after Christmas, 1948, and introduces Misha, the New Year's angel-- who's a lot more helpful than Santa Claus, if you ask me.

It just received a great review from Red Adept, so I'm flying high today.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations, Donna & Reese! Donna, I read "The Haircut: A New Year's Tale" while I was traveling. (I will try to remember to post an Amazon review soon!)
I thought it was quite charming and I loved the time period.

Shiny Green Shoes has been having some sales most days, which is encouraging.

Hi--Larry, thanks for chiming in!

Dana


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Dana Taylor said:


> Congratulations, Donna & Reese! Donna, I read "The Haircut: A New Year's Tale" while I was traveling. (I will try to remember to post an Amazon review soon!)
> I thought it was quite charming and I loved the time period.
> 
> Dana


Dana,
I'm so glad you liked "The Haircut." I see that "Shiny Green Shoes" begins in 1935. It sounds like my kind of a holiday read. I just one-clicked it.

Donna


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

So how are the holiday book sales going? I'm pleased to see my numbers bounce around. How about a few more snippets here?

Dana Taylor
Holiday short story: Shiny Green Shoes


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

*We've decided to do a last minute price reduction on Flurries! * Now through the New Year it's on sale for $1.99. Available for Nook at BN and for Kindle at Amazon (click the book in the sig line). If you are out of the country and have problems with getting ebooks from Amazon or BN, we sell most of our books and formats off our website via Payloadz/PayPal.

I hope everyone else with holiday stories is enjoying the season, too. I can't wait to get a few of the books mentioned in this thread.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> So how are the holiday book sales going? I'm pleased to see my numbers bounce around. How about a few more snippets here?
> 
> Dana Taylor
> Holiday short story: Shiny Green Shoes


My sales are a little better than last month, but not hugely so. I have a Kindle Nation ad tomorrow. We'll see if that bumps sales any.

So you want another holiday snippet? OK. This one is from my first book, _Driving on the Wrong Side of the Road_:

Christmas Monopoly

From morning routines to family customs, our lives are filled with rituals. I figured there was no time like the holidays to incorporate a new one into my repertoire. But trouble arrived when one of my four children suggested we add a Monopoly game to our holiday boredom prevention program.

My oldest son Ron and his wife Julie had driven into town to stay with us for a few days. Their visits, which typically last just about long enough to digest a meal, are always welcomed. However, this time they'd brought along with them the dog they endearingly called my "grandpuppy," a wiry-haired, hyperactive mixed breed with a vision problem. To this dog, everything must look like a tennis ball-because nothing is deemed unworthy of a good chase. So as you might imagine, our two cats were nonplussed about this houseguest.

After a food orgy that began at noon and continued well past the point of intestinal discomfort, I commenced pitching camp in front of the television. (I mean, let's face it; there's only so much eating you can do before every bathroom in the house is clogged.) It was time to yell, "Back away from the table, and put down your fork."
But just as I lifted the TV remote controller, Ron blurted, "Don't turn on the TV! Let's all do something together. You know, like family bonding."

First he says he's staying for two days, and now he says, "Don't turn on the television"? This can't be my child.

"I know," Ryan, my twelve-year-old, said. "Let's play MONOPOLY!"

Ron's face brightened. "Yeah. It'll be our new family tradition," he chimed.

Right then, I was glad I hadn't followed through on selling that game in my last garage sale.

As we gathered around the family dining table with Parker Brothers, the dog and one cat joined us. Each gave the other a suspicious eye, though thus far they'd been fairly tolerant.

About twenty minutes into the game, Ron said, "Hey, Mom, I'll give you these two blue ones for that railroad you're holding."

I didn't really need what he'd offered me, but I said, "Sure," anyway.

His eyes lit up as he snatched away my railroad card. "Suck-Er-Er-er-er!"

Okay. This is my child.

I'd forgotten how long a game of Monopoly can last.

Ryan was the first to go bankrupt, so he moved into position to help me. Already, I'd given Ron his third of four railroads. What blunders were left?

If any family bonding was taking place, I hadn't yet observed it. More like it was every man, woman, child, and dog for himself.

My arms vibrated from all the table shaking that Ron's leg bouncing produced. His childhood tics had reemerged, the ones that had caused him to be sent home from school with report cards that said, "Refuses to sit still in class." That was back in the days before Ritalin.

Next, it was my husband's turn. He drew a Chance Card that condemned him to pay the last of his money to the remaining three players. "No-o-o!" he shouted, slamming his fist down onto the table.

The dog yelped. Then the cat, thinking she might be in jeopardy, attacked with a hiss and a few punches to the muzzle.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Diana--You really _are_ funny. Your ability to stand back and observe is wonderful. I'm reading some of "Stilletto" just before I go to sleep. Do you have any of your material on audio or UTube? It would be a natural. I've been the entertainment at ladies luncheons now and again and finding material is really a challenge. I think your books would be great to use.

Dana


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

There are to little romantic and sexy Christmas stories we need more keep it up authors.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words, Dana.

Funny you should ask about audio versions of my work. I DO have an audio book version of Driving on the Wrong Side of the Road. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Driving-Wrong-Side-Diana-Estill/dp/0979970806/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1292712380&sr=8-1

That audio book seldom sells anymore because the market for audio books seems to have dried up. I need to explore how to get the book split into tracks and sell them individually on iTunes or someplace like that. Just haven't gotten around to doing this.

If you want a full visual experience, I've made a few stupid Youtube videos. Look at the one about baking a pumpkin pie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eNf2_xrtsQ.

Here's another one about a former Super Bowl: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITeyy2UzttY&feature=related I filmed this one by propping a camera on my dresser and looking in the mirror to line up with the view finder. LOL! Great fun. But very amateur.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Diana--I saw your very impressive Kindle Nation sponsorship today. I thought "Erma Bombeck" when I read your work, too--with a Texas drawl, perhaps? How has the ad bumped your numbers?

Dana Taylor,
Still selling those Shiny Green Shoes


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Ornamental Chaos, the latest entry on my blog (On the Way), reveals a little fun insight into my holiday life. You can find it at http://markadairblog.blogspot.com.

Cheers!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's another excerpt from Claustrophobic:

My stomach tightened as we approached the plane. I strained my eyes to see through the glass of the cockpit. There was a figure there, but I couldn't make out what he or she looked like.

“Phew,” Kris exhaled as we stood ready to board. He threw the suitcases aboard before turning to look at me. “Honey,” he said, his face tense. “I don't know if I can do this.”

“Are you okay?” I asked, laying a hand atop his forehead. “You're white as a sheet.”

“I'm okay,” he said as he inhaled and exhaled deeply. “Just a little panic attack. I'll be fine. I'm afraid of heights.”

“Oh, Honey,” I said as he held up a hand to stop me. He placed both hands on his knees and hunched over as he struggled to breathe.

“Just...just give me a second. I'll be fine.”

“Kris, you're scaring me,” I said before banging on the side of the plane. “Hello? Hello in there? Can you help us, please? My husband's having a panic attack. Can you use your radio to call someone or something?”

“I don't think that will be necessary,” the Elder said, appearing in the plane's doorway. I noticed that he had a toboggan style cap pulled down over his ears, even in the sweltering heat.

“What are you doing here?” I asked, surprised by his presence.

“Flying you to the North Pole,” he answered matter of factly.

“Wait a minute. You're a pilot?” I asked as Kris continued to heave next to me.

“Certainly am. Comes in quite handy in my line of work,” he said with a wink of his eye. “Now, what seems to be troubling dear Kris?”

“He's having a panic attack.”

“Sorry,” Kris spouted. “Just...afraid of...heights. That's all. I'll...be fine.”

“Dear, dear. Now that's something we'll definitely need to work on.”


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Diana--I saw your very impressive Kindle Nation sponsorship today. I thought "Erma Bombeck" when I read your work, too--with a Texas drawl, perhaps? How has the ad bumped your numbers?
> 
> Dana Taylor,
> Still selling those Shiny Green Shoes


It made a HUGE difference in sales for a title that had been my lagging star. Deedee Divine's Totally Skewed Guide to Life has been an award winner, so the slower sales figures have always baffled me. However, after my KND sponsorship, it's now my leader! Ranking went from 69,000 to 956 yesterday. I sold 60+ copies in one day, and the paperback started selling again too! It's been a fun experience.

Yes, I get compared to Erma Bombeck often, and that is about the highest compliment anyone could give me. I LOVED her voice and writing style. I don't try to imitate her, however. I write in my natural voice, and I "push the envelope" just a TAD more than she might have. My humor is still clean and family-centered, but I write a lot of sentences that have double-meanings--and if you're mind is in the right (or wrong, depending on your perspective) place, you'll catch the inuendo.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Valerie Maarten has a lovely holiday story called The Gift of Joy. Below is the description. Only 99 cents:

When Joy Tate was just a naïve, little girl that still believed in
dreams and wishes, she had only one wish for Santa Claus. It was a selfish hope that caused her to lose the most important person in her life. Now all she wishes for is&#8230;
THE GIFT OF REDEMPTION

Gabriel Hawthorne spent his entire childhood ignoring the sad, lonely girl from across the street, but could never fully keep her from his thoughts. But after reuniting with her, he's impressed with the strong, fierce advocate she's become. And when he's with her, she gives him the greatest gift of all&#8230;
THE GIFT OF JOY 

Dana Taylor--Get you some Shiny Green Shoes


----------



## Maryn (Nov 24, 2010)

_*Flurries*_ was featured today on Kindle Nation Daily and we've seen some great sales! Very exciting news to come home to after a long day of work in the ER!!!

5 romantic stories cover the holidays from Thanksgiving to Valentine's Day, from 5 newly published authors.

Diana, I love the excerpt fromDriving on the Wrong Side of the Road. Must look it up


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Dana,
Thank you so much for the wonderful review.  I'm really floating today, since "The Haircut" is featured on DailyCheapReads and doing better than ever.  Here's wishing us all happy endings for the holiday season.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey all--

This is really exciting to see the way these stories are actually finding their audiences. The Kindle Nation, DailyCheapReads, etc. seem to be fabulous lauching pads. I'm going to have to jump on some of those band wagons. Personally, it's been so encouraging to have Shiny Green Shoes having consistent sales. Ten years ago after I finished my first novel, I thought I would just put it away in drawer. But, I realized it was like smothering a baby at birth. Our stories need readers to complete the creative cycle.

Happy Holidays!
Dana Taylor

_Let's be Facebook Friends: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345_


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

There is something about this time of year I find so sexy!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Zob said:


> There is something about this time of year I find so sexy!


From the look of your book covers, Zob, I think you find every time of the year quite sexy!

Hey Guys--Guess what. I just got word from Lynn at Red Adept Reviews that Shiny Green Shoes will be reviewed tomorrow (Dec.23). Should I be nervous?

Dana

_Let's be friends on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345_


----------



## Jay Hartman (Mar 19, 2009)

We've published quite a few short stories for the holiday season, spanning the genres of mystery, LGBT, literature and more:

Little Dumber Boy by B.K. Stevens
Christmas in Killarney by S. Furlong-Bolliger
Just for Christmas by George Seaton
Another Fine Christmas by George Seaton
Hanukkah Gelt by T. Lee Harris
Delinquency Report by Herschel Cozine
Neslie's Christmas Crunch by Denise Dietz
Naughty or Nice? by Wade J. McMahan

Hope you folks will check them out! All should be priced right around $1.50 each.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hey Guys--Guess what. I just got word from Lynn at Red Adept Reviews that Shiny Green Shoes will be reviewed tomorrow (Dec.23). Should I be nervous?
> 
> Dana
> 
> _Let's be friends on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345_


I just read the review. Congratulations! Nothing to worry about, for sure!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Only two days 'til Christmas and Lynn at Red Adept Reviews gave me a nice present, a good review of Shiny Green Shoes. The end of her review reads:

The ending was wonderful, with all threads of the story tied up neatly. I'm a fan of Hallmark Christmas movies, which are quite often based on short stories. I could easily see a movie being made from this one.

You can read the entire review at : http://redadeptreviews.com/

She also has a reviews up on Kathy Carmichael's Angel Be Good and the anthology, Flurries.

Hope everyone is in the holiday spirit. I, for one, am glad it has stopped raining in Southern California!

Dana Taylor

_Let's be friends on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345_


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congratulations, Dana, on the awesome review!!!  Maybe a movie producer will see it


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

That's an awesome review, Dana! Congrats!


----------

